# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Chronische dagelijkse hoofdpijn - Artikel

## Agnes574

Chronische dagelijkse hoofdpijn: geneesmiddelen zijn de boosdoener!!

Om de andere dag hoofdpijn, maanden aan een stuk, komt het u bekend voor? Het fenomeen heet chronische dagelijkse hoofdpijn en wordt veroorzaakt door een te intensief gebruik van pijnstillers bij hoofdpijn. Migrainelijders, hou u nauwgezet aan de instructies! 


Chronische dagelijkse hoofdpijn: wat is het precies? 

Men spreekt van chronische dagelijkse hoofdpijn als de hoofdpijn meer dan twee weken per maand optreedt en dat gedurende meer dan drie maanden op rij. Paradoxaal genoeg wordt deze hoofdpijn uitgelokt door een verkeerd gebruik van geneesmiddelen die net bedoeld zijn om migraine te bestrijden: triptanen, pijnstillers of andere. Deze vorm van hoofdpijn wordt ook wel MOH genoemd (medication overuse headaches of medicatieovergebruikshoofdpijn). Het is een heuse vicieuze cirkel: de patiënt neemt te veel pijnstillers, die geven op de duur hoofdpijn, en om die te verzachten neemt hij een nieuwe dosis, die dan weer de volgende aanval uitlokt  enz.


Moeilijk om ervan af te raken 

Het grootste probleem bij chronische dagelijkse hoofdpijn is hoe ze te behandelen. De patiënt moet absoluut met de geneesmiddelen stoppen, en dat is een pijnlijke fase omdat de hoofdpijn er nog altijd is en hij nu geen geneesmiddelen kan nemen om die te stoppen. Het parallel volgen van een basistherapie kan zeker helpen om over deze hindernis heen te komen. Opgelet: de bestaande middelen tegen migraine werken niet allemaal op dezelfde manier bij chronische dagelijkse hoofdpijn. Triptanen lokken de pijn het snelst uit: de MOH treedt al bij een lagere dosis op (drie innamen per week, tegenover vier voor de meeste andere producten tegen hoofdpijn). Pijnstillers, meer bepaald niet-steroïdale anti-inflammatoire middelen en aspirine, leveren minder risico op MOH, maar ermee stoppen is moeilijker. Het is dus kiezen tussen twee kwalen. Het beste is hoe dan ook om de kopzorgen (in letterlijke én figuurlijke zin!) te vermijden en er alles voor te doen om het probleem te voorkomen.


Oorzaken raadselachtig 

Ook al blijft het voorlopig een raadsel welk mechanisme er achter het ontstaan van MOH zit, het (medicatie)gedrag dat erbij betrokken is, is wel genoegzaam bekend. Als een arts u een middel tegen migraine voorschrijft, is het dus van groot belang dat u samen met hem overlegt welke dosis u mag nemen, en vooral gedurende welke periode. Als u duidelijke instructies krijgt en u daaraan houdt, beperkt u al meteen het risico dat u MOH krijgt. Overweeg ook eens of u geen basistherapie tegen migraine zou volgen. Deze therapie werkt op het voorkomen van de aanvallen en vermindert daardoor de behoefte aan migrainebestrijdende middelen en dus ook het risico op MOH. 


16/09/2008 
Marion Garteiser, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

